# Pokey-mon: Good, bad, or neither?



## blhowes (Sep 12, 2005)

Not too many years ago, with our oldest son, we were pretty strict about not allowing 'worldly influences' into the house, which would include video games. We've since eased up and they enjoy quite a variety of video games.

I was a little surprised to hear today that one of my son's friends won't be allowed to come over our house anymore. A mutual friend 'snitched' on the boy and told his parents that he was playing a Pokey-mon video at our house. His parents don't want their son influenced by that kind of stuff, so they told him he couldn't come over our house anymore.

What are your thoughts about video games and cartoons like Pokey-mon? Are they bad? Are they good? Are they neither? Do you allow your children to play video games, etc?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 12, 2005)

I was really upset to see boys at the PCA church we used to go to bringing pokemon and yugio cards to church. My children aren't permitted to play with such things. They were a spin off of the magic cards that were popular about 10yrs ago. NOT happening! Also, my girls aren't permitted to have these Bratz dolls that look like hookers. My oldest girl just got one similar (My Scene) for her birthday yesterday from a friend. Fortunately, things tend to get lost when people move. But we weren't about to offend either.

The only games my children play are board games and educational computer games. Things like Nintendo et al are addicting (I was of the Atari and first Nintendo generation).


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 12, 2005)

I fail to see a biblically objective and principled standard that inherently separates selected things such as that as somehow different from more universal things of the sort, such as all games in general, films and chess. _Any_ of those things can be addicting if put in the wrong place and used in the wrong way, and the content and point of each game and similar thing should be biblically evaluated in terms of its actual content and qualities, rather than by a generalization about the possibilities one thinks _could_ come from it, or what it "sounds like" at first glance, or some vague "category" in which it is placed, such as "collectible card games" or "_video_ games."


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 12, 2005)

Bob,

I didn't allow my kids to play with games that role played or presumed supernatural powers to overcome adversaries. To much attention to this stuff leads a childs imagination away from stability and a moral foundation. My children seemed to be more influencial between 4 and 8. So I watched them like a hawk during those years. That is my opinion.

[Edited on 9-13-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 12, 2005)

I wasn't generalizing. I stated a predecessor. I excluded D&D from board games as evidence of such non-generalization. I remember how much time my brother and I wasted in front of the N. I also know that the most popular games after Mario were the ones involving sorcery or violence. I've studied enough about about the paranormal and know what attracts children towards such, that I know what to stear away from (role playing that deals with sorcery, the paranormal, or special powers). Have I ever role-played? Only if you count the days of *Prodigy and the one I was on called Star Wreck captained by a guy named Bobo the High Muk Muk...it obviously was just a bunch of trekkies being comedic.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 12, 2005)

oh, and as for scripture...look up passages dealing with sorcery and witchcraft.


----------



## satz (Sep 12, 2005)

ahh...can someone just clarify for me what is pokemon and what does it have to do with witchcraft?

I always thought i was just some silly kid show.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 13, 2005)

I haven't fully searched this site...so I'm not claiming anything else on it. But here it does explain it's connections to various cults and the occult amoung other things (and also the magic cards I mentioned).

http://www.bible.com/answers/apokemon.html


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 13, 2005)

To help me understand your thoughts on the issue especially with regard to the sorcery connections, would you put something like, say, the Lord of the Rings books in that category? If not, I'll be somewhat confused as to what you see as a proper standard; if so, I'll at least understand the heart of what you're saying more.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> The only games my children play are board games and educational computer games. Things like Nintendo et al are addicting (I was of the Atari and first Nintendo generation).


Its debateable whether some of the questionable games are as bad as some say they are. When dealing with one's children especially, I think you're wise to steer away from the questionable games and encourgage (or only allow) your kids to play what you deem to be good board games and educational computer games. You can't go wrong playing it safe.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I fail to see a biblically objective and principled standard that inherently separates selected things such as that as somehow different from more universal things of the sort, such as all games in general, films and chess.


If you were a parent (I assume you're not, now), what biblically objective and principled standards would you use to help your children choose games that are appropriate for them? From a practical standpoint, I think its good to develop some general guidelines about what games kids can and can't play, guidelines that don't require you to investigate every single game they may want to get. If you've ever been to those stores that sell the video games, you know what I mean - you basically have four walls filled with all sorts of games, you couldn't possibly take the time to investigate every one of the games.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I didn't allow my kids to play with games that role played or presumed supernatural powers to overcome adversaries. To much attention to this stuff leads a childs imagination away from stability and a moral foundation. My children seemed to be more influencial between 4 and 8. So I watched them like a hawk during those years. That is my opinion.


That's a good way to be. The majority of the stuff my kids have chosen, anyway, haven't been questionable (video games such as basketball, football, baseball, Mario, skateboarding, etc.). They're a little older now (10 and 16), so I've eased up a little and am pleased, for the most part, with their choices.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 13, 2005)

There's redeeming value in LOTR...there is none in pokemon. The foundation behind each is totally different. In LOTR sorcery is not seen as a good thing. Look what effect it had upon Smegle, Bilbo, Frodo, and the Kings. Gandalf for the most part uses scientific "magic" (fireworks). The time that he fights the beast is more of a spiritual battle. The time that he actually uses sorcery to fight, he loses (as he should) to the evil socerer. The rest of the story has redeeming value in its content and the stuggles, integrity, and courage of it's characters. As far as the ghosts are concern, I believe this is a kind of purgatory due to Tolkeins catholic faith. However, I can find value even in this as to the torment and shame at their previous lack of character in life.

As a parent, I don't just shove stuff in front of them, and when I have I've had repair work to do (no parent is perfect, but aim for the best instead of getting lazy as I did during this last pregnancy). Instead, I guard them from what they shouldn't play with. I watch and discuss with them what they are permitted to watch. I also see no need in redeeming oneself or winning a game through imaginary powers when I know a 7yr has the thinking capabilities to learn, be challenged by, and win at chess, scrabble, aggravation, and battleship.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



You forgot the racing games. (This doesn't include games like Grand Theft Auto)


----------



## blhowes (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> You forgot the racing games. (This doesn't include games like Grand Theft Auto)


Yes, they've had their share of racing games, too. For a while, they even had the foot pedal accessory for one of two of their racing games. 

I'm glad, though, with all the video games they have, that the games don't for the most part monopolize their time. There are so many other things they enjoy doing, whether that be checkers or chess or skateboarding or playing volleyball or rigging up a make-shift hammock on their swing set out of old sheets, or whatever. <kiddingly> I think at times my wife would rather them be playing the video games inside when she looks out the kitchen window and sees the youngest one out in the backyard wrestling and rough housing with the neighborhood boys (for me, it brings back memories of my youth)


----------



## satz (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I haven't fully searched this site...so I'm not claiming anything else on it. But here it does explain it's connections to various cults and the occult amoung other things (and also the magic cards I mentioned).
> 
> http://www.bible.com/answers/apokemon.html



Thank you for the article Colleen.

I can't say i find it very convincing but i do see why you would chose to keep your children away from the game and i would probably do the same as well.

thanks again!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



Practically, in a situation like the video game store, I'd have them see which ones they'd like to get, and I'd read up on those games in particular before coming back and buying any of them. What I would look for in a game to avoid would be themes that contradict or undermine the Christian worldview and would potentially ingrain those themes in my children's heads as being natural. For example, I would avoid games like GTA even if the language, violence and sexual content were all absent, simply because the primary _goal_ of the game is to gain worldly pleasure for oneself at the expense of others, which is completely antithetical to the Christian worldview on the purpose of life.



> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> There's redeeming value in LOTR...there is none in pokemon. The foundation behind each is totally different. In LOTR sorcery is not seen as a good thing. Look what effect it had upon Smegle, Bilbo, Frodo, and the Kings. Gandalf for the most part uses scientific "magic" (fireworks). The time that he fights the beast is more of a spiritual battle. The time that he actually uses sorcery to fight, he loses (as he should) to the evil socerer. The rest of the story has redeeming value in its content and the stuggles, integrity, and courage of it's characters. As far as the ghosts are concern, I believe this is a kind of purgatory due to Tolkeins catholic faith. However, I can find value even in this as to the torment and shame at their previous lack of character in life.
> 
> As a parent, I don't just shove stuff in front of them, and when I have I've had repair work to do (no parent is perfect, but aim for the best instead of getting lazy as I did during this last pregnancy). Instead, I guard them from what they shouldn't play with. I watch and discuss with them what they are permitted to watch. I also see no need in redeeming oneself or winning a game through imaginary powers when I know a 7yr has the thinking capabilities to learn, be challenged by, and win at chess, scrabble, aggravation, and battleship.



I am not very familiar with Pokemon and relating games in particular, but as illustrated by the LOTR example, I think we're largely on the same page. My initial point in mentioning it was that it does in fact have sorcery in it employed by some of the heroes (e.g. Gandalf's wizardry), regardless of the role it plays. I agree with you that the role such things play in the movie or game would be one of the key things by which to judge the beneficiality of it - but I do know some people who would not even consider the possibility of any redeeming value or use in LOTR at all simply because _it has sorcery_; and your initial post left me wondering if that was how you saw it as well, since, for instance, you said you were not in favor of something like video games _at all_. But I think we're more on the same page now. As a follow-up question, I'm curious whether or not you would have a particular objection if your children wanted a video game based on, say, LOTR or the Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't think ALL video games are bad. I'm just glad that we don't have any. Much like the TV...my, if I only had the guts to smash the thing (but I'm addicted to a couple of shows....LOL, see I'll admit it!). It's just simpler without it. But if you do have video games, then do as stated by another member above...screen it, limit it.

You're right, I do take context into consideration.

As for video games of LOTR and CON, I'd prefer not. First it would depend on what the game is (from what I've seen of the LOTR video games, it's mostly fighting), secondly I just don't see any point. The books are excellent. The video games are a whole other story. (however, I would like a chess game with LOTR or CON figures. I prefer the CON, but I know they already have the LOTR.)


----------

